# My Pirate... rat



## sgt-tentacle (Apr 13, 2007)

Well this is my Buddy. Buddy like most of my rats is a rescue. Buddy has been with me for 6 months or so and hes so great. He was set to be put down the day after we got him (if we didnt get him) and his 2 brothers. his brother scree came to us uber sick and had major head tilt. the vet didnt expect him to live very long, but we took such good care of him he fought so hard to live 3 more months and his tilt got better. anyway, Buddy is the most trusting rat. he loves shoulder rides, and he loves learning new tricks (well he tries at least)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

hahaha, that's hilarious. i've been looking for an awesome pirate ship for my fishtank for quite some time, although that's a little off-topic.  Buddy is adorable, and i'm sorry to hear about his brother. i'm glad you were there to save them though!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww... adorable 

I couldn't really tell by your post, but does Buddy have any cagemates?


----------

